# trinity 1600 6-cell spec packs



## qball29072

can someone tell me the best way to condition and charge these packs to get the best voltage and run time out of them....also should you dead short these packs
Thanks
Qball


----------



## R C king

First what kind of charger do you have?


----------



## qball29072

i have a turbo 35....what to charga at...discharge at...peak detect?...repeak at?....any info to get the best voltage and run time will be very helpful
Thanks
Qball


----------



## lastplace

My son races 4 cell 1600 spec legends, I use 4 amps with a .056 cut off on my Pitt Bull. I use the .056 to heat them up, I read somewhere the new Nimh have to hit 125 deg. to be fully charged.


----------



## rowle1jt

Yeah you need to heat up the Ni-MH cells. *BUT* the 1600 Spec packs from Trinity _are not_ Ni-MH. They are still Ni-CAD's.


----------



## R C king

charger at 5 AMPS thats what i was told :thumbsup:


----------



## lastplace

rowle 1jt..You are right they are Nicd...I thought the reason Trinty changed from 1400's to 1600's was to start using Nimh cells...what a rip off!


----------



## R C king

YEAH


----------



## Maverick Racing

As with all Nicads....Bring them all the way down, and dead short them. If you are running 4 minute races, go ahead and charge at 6 amps for the extra voltage. Charge at 5 if you are running long races.


----------



## bert17

I'm using the 1600 Spec. Charging at 6.5a and I discharge at 30a. Discharging that hi gives the battery memory to dump the juice faster for more zap. Running 4 min runs..have plenty left after the run :thumbsup: (20 turn stinger)...M


----------



## R C king

Really WOW.


----------



## qball29072

*trinity 1600 6-spec packs*

i have a turbo 35 stealth,a turbo 30 with buzz box mode. does anyone know anything about the Integy Torpedo.and can anyone explain to me what the buzz box on my turbo 30 is and how to set it up.
Any info. will be very helpful
Thank you
Qball


----------



## pepe

Charge at 6 amps discharge at 30 dead short.you can use the torpedo to bump with it seems to lower the internal resisitance somewhat for a more punchy feeeling.


----------



## R C king

how do you like those packs cus i heard they werent really for racing???


----------



## rowle1jt

R C king said:


> cus i heard they werent really for racing???


You heard wrong. They are EXACTLY for racing. For Spec class racing, they would be a good basher pack, better than any 1500's out there! Whoever told you they weren't for racing _was smoking something._ :dude:


----------



## R C king

Well they said they werent that good for the stock truck class for spec class they arre perfect. how long do they last and do they make matched one? :thumbsup:


----------



## bert17

Were running 1600's in stock noviceand spec. Replced the 1500's Don't know about matched set, but I have 4 paks,seem to be very consistant. Good juice and very strong after a 4 min run.


----------



## R C king

yeah i bet they are good for the novice class but i was thinking of getting one but i race the stock truck class and i use 2400's


----------



## bert17

I,ll check and see wat our guys are using for stock oval tks. Not sure wat our club rule is for them.Were off tonight, don't race again till next week. I'll try and check during the wk....M


----------



## R C king

Im talking about off-road. I race oval in the winter but i race 4 cell pan cars. and no one there uses 1600's .I know for oval not to use them but i think i will just stick with the ones i use. :thumbsup:


----------



## Craig

lastplace said:


> rowle 1jt..You are right they are Nicd...I thought the reason Trinty changed from 1400's to 1600's was to start using Nimh cells...what a rip off!


-----------------------------------------------------------------

What's the ripoff? Same price as before but 300mah more. No ripoff here.


----------



## Craig

Whoever said the spec packs weren't for racing doesn't have a clue what they're talking about. We race them in touring with spec motors, (they can run with a car setup with stock motor and 3300's for a 5 minute race), we run them on the oval, (6-cell spec powered car with spec battery and motor can run as fast and even alsight bit faster than 4-cell 19T with batteries up to 3300) and we had run them in offroad trucks where they ran equal to stock too.

Oh yeah they're for racing! Good, fast, cheap racing!


----------



## R C king

What this guy told me was they werent good for stock class or mod class he didnt say the spec class.


----------



## rowle1jt

To put it bluntly: You need a new source. The new spec packs are really good packs for stock/spec and apparently your "guy" has never used one.


----------



## R C king

He has some but he tryed to race them in the stock truck class and it didnt work very well . We race a spec class too and they use them.


----------



## qball29072

*1600 6-cell spec packs*

can we get back to the trinity 1600 6-cell spec packs,,,not 2000.2400,,,3000,,,33000...but charging and discharging these spec packs to get the best voltage and run timeout of them.
Thanks Guys
Qball


----------



## RCRacer6.1

I have had good luck in 4 cell legends class using a 6 amp charge with a .06 dropback. I use the same on the repeak. I have also used the torpedo for more up front punch. I discharge at 20 amps to 3.60 then hang a 2 cell light bulb on it till they are dim. I finish them off with a battery bug. 

Testing them on the turbo 35 seems to show they are pretty durable and consistant.


Craig

This has been good enough for the track record at Red Fox race way in MT.Vernon OH.


----------



## bert17

I'm charging at 6.5amps,discharge at 30amps dead short. I use one pack only twice in the same night for longevity. Cycle them thru once during the week.Running 4 minute runs with good power throughout, Plenty left at the end. Works for me :thumbsup: Were running them in spec and a 20 turn novice class with a pan car..very fast!!


----------



## qball29072

*trinity 6 cell spec packs*

does anyone know if you can zap this stick pack and if so what exactly does zapping these packs do....also i ran some of my packs today and they seemed flat no punch...run time wasnt there either.
Thanks
Qball


----------



## pepe

qball29072 said:


> does anyone know if you can zap this stick pack and if so what exactly does zapping these packs do....also i ran some of my packs today and they seemed flat no punch...run time wasnt there either.
> Thanks
> Qball


You can zap these cells,you will probably have to run them a couple of times to get the flatness out or try to cycle them.


----------



## JONW1020

Zapping these cells doesn't seem to help them like it did for the 1300's, try cycling them at 7 amps and 20 amp discharge, when they are done put a light bar on them until it goes out and then put 1 bulb on them until cool, seems to help alot.


----------



## amainiac

*6 cell street spec batts?*

We're starting a spec class for 2wd F1 on road and i would like some charging and cycling advise. 
We're running Trinity street spec motor and Trinity 1600 street spec pack (6 cell). On road course, 8 min. qualifiers, 8 min. mains. 
I'm charging with a Turbo 35. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## pepe

for 8 min races I would charge at 5 amps at a .03 detect and a 20 amp discharge.


----------



## XXX-SCapece

pepe said:


> for 8 min races I would charge at 5 amps at a .03 detect and a 20 amp discharge.


.03 is not enough peak. If you dead short them go for .06-.08 mV. I've been charging my same race pack for two years at 6.5 amps and they are still good for on-road racing.


----------



## pepe

Chad you run 4 min races though not 8.


----------



## XXX-SCapece

5 min. main for touring. I haven't been able to get a full charge with .03mV. So, I set it to .065mV. 

.03 might work for a charge at 5 amps w/o deadshorting the pack. But there might be a greater risk of a false peak.

loosenut: just experiment with the delta peak setting. less amp charge=more runtime but less punch. Depending on your track and gearing, you may not need the extra power.


----------



## pepe

I always use long lockout to prevent false peaks,but running A TC is totally diffrent than an oval car,where as we need the punch on the oval, you need more runtime on the roadcourse,especially if you're running 8 mins. 5 amps is good for maintaining runtime and getting a decent punchy feel actually 4 amps might even be better for this particular application.Like Chad said you just need to experiment a little and find what is going to work best for you.


----------



## amainiac

Thanks for your help guys. I've been using 3300 nmh last couple of years so the ncad is a switch backwards but spec ought to be fun. I hear turbo flex might be some advantage...any thoughts?
Also, how many cycles does it take to get these packs to come to life? My first cycle only gave me about 1200 mahr


----------



## XXX-SCapece

1Loosenut said:


> Thanks for your help guys. I've been using 3300 nmh last couple of years so the ncad is a switch backwards but spec ought to be fun. I hear turbo flex might be some advantage...any thoughts?
> Also, how many cycles does it take to get these packs to come to life? My first cycle only gave me about 1200 mahr


three or four cycles


----------



## Spoiler

do all the above rules pertain to 4cell spec 1600??? By the way great thread !!!!!!!!!


----------



## JSJ Racing

Four cell spec 1600's. If you dead short them expect about two months or less of good run times after that run times fall way off. Voltage will still be great but run times are bad.


----------



## pepe

JSJ Racing said:


> Four cell spec 1600's. If you dead short them expect about two months or less of good run times after that run times fall way off. Voltage will still be great but run times are bad.


I've noticed the same thing for the six cell packs also,if you race spec class on a weekly basis, plan on buying a new pack at LEAST once a month.


----------



## Spoiler

ok what if ya just drop them with the single bulb?


----------



## bush87

Been spec racing for some time and I charge at 8 amp @.07 drop back on turbo 35 then put on torpedo right before I go to race takes 3 or 4 min. for torpedo to do its thing.Race is 4 min. long running spec motors with 4383 brushes these batteries hold up pretty well for the price. Bush87


----------



## Spoiler

ummm what's a Torpedo? hope that's not a dumb question


----------



## bush87

www.integy.com Indi torpedo battery boosting system


----------



## satrnfreak

I just started cycling my SPEC packs from last year, they have sat shorted all summer(off road during summer, now back to carpet). I was pretty amazed at my findings. You guys may squawk at my routine, but it has worked well enough for me to win my point series....

Charge at 6amps, punch with torpedo, cool, discharge at 15amps(dont think spec motors pull much more than this??), single light until next cycle(whenever i get to racing again). Race day, charge at 7, punch with torpedo, AND RUN BABY!!!

Now some info...

Last year, i taped the back of the packs and wrote average, MAH, and ir on them. One pack i just recently did basically astonished me.

Last year:
Av: 6.229
MAH: 1498
IR:86

This year:
Av: 6.537
MAH:1554
IR:69

I figured these packs would be trash because i basically left them dead shoerted for about 7 months, but as you can see by the numbers, it actually got better!!! I will be running them OCT30th and will see if the numbers aren't inflated or wrong, and how well they actually perform..

FreAK


----------



## bush87

Was those 1300 or 1600 spec packs. The new 1600 the # or way up 1850 MAH, 320 Run time and 200 for int.


----------



## satrnfreak

It was the new 1600's(or old if you wanna look at it that way, 1year). I have an INTEGY charger, so it doesnt give me run time, just MAH, AV, and IR. Maybe it calculates it differently then yours, but im impressed that MY numbers went up from when they were new. When you compare apples to chicken, things will look (and taste) different......

FreAk


----------



## pepe

Spoiler said:


> ummm what's a Torpedo? hope that's not a dumb question


Spoiler, a Torpedo is basically a zapper for stick packs,Integy sells them,they are real effective for these spec packs.Just be careful they don't seem to last to long I'm on my third one in two years,but they DO work.


----------



## pepe

satrnfreak said:


> I just started cycling my SPEC packs from last year, they have sat shorted all summer(off road during summer, now back to carpet). I was pretty amazed at my findings. You guys may squawk at my routine, but it has worked well enough for me to win my point series....
> 
> Charge at 6amps, punch with torpedo, cool, discharge at 15amps(dont think spec motors pull much more than this??), single light until next cycle(whenever i get to racing again). Race day, charge at 7, punch with torpedo, AND RUN BABY!!!
> 
> Now some info...
> 
> Last year, i taped the back of the packs and wrote average, MAH, and ir on them. One pack i just recently did basically astonished me.
> 
> Last year:
> Av: 6.229
> MAH: 1498
> IR:86
> 
> This year:
> Av: 6.537
> MAH:1554
> IR:69
> 
> I figured these packs would be trash because i basically left them dead shoerted for about 7 months, but as you can see by the numbers, it actually got better!!! I will be running them OCT30th and will see if the numbers aren't inflated or wrong, and how well they actually perform..
> 
> FreAK


Maybe the integy chargers #'s look diffrent but those would be terrible #'s on a GFX.I love the graphing feature on the GFX it tells the whole story,and with the packs being so close sometimes you need to be able to sort with the graph throughout the whole run.


----------



## satrnfreak

pepe said:


> Maybe the integy chargers #'s look diffrent but those would be terrible #'s on a GFX.I love the graphing feature on the GFX it tells the whole story,and with the packs being so close sometimes you need to be able to sort with the graph throughout the whole run.


It must be nice, but i dont have $400 to drop on a charger at the moment. I dont know how different, or what the difference is in the way i charge and cycle compared to most. All i can say, is they work for me. The graph feature does look pretty neat to me, you can actually tell what the power curve is, thats nice. I wonder if i can set my graphing digital multimeter up long enough to actually graph a pack discharge.....hmmmmmmm gonna try.

fREAk


----------



## satrnfreak

pepe said:


> Maybe the integy chargers #'s look diffrent but those would be terrible #'s on a GFX.I love the graphing feature on the GFX it tells the whole story,and with the packs being so close sometimes you need to be able to sort with the graph throughout the whole run.


Oh yeah, what kinda numbers do you get out of your spec packs?? And what do you charge and discharge at??




FreaK


----------



## pepe

satrnfreak said:


> Oh yeah, what kinda numbers do you get out of your spec packs?? And what do you charge and discharge at??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreaK


I've been experimenting over the past two weeks,so far have found that 8 amp charge and 20 amp discharge with at least a .04 or higher peak detect seems to give the best results,using the graph;tells me that this is giving the best overall voltage curve for 4 mins.The only question I have is at these rates how long are the packs going to last?You've got to deadshort for sure,as most people have been telling me,so far my best pack is 6.66 with a 49 IR,and 300 secs of runtime,the torpedo is to account for the low IR,I already knew it worked from past experience,just wish they were of a higher quality.Now if I could just find some HP(hint hint Steve or Brooks) I would be okay LOL


----------



## satrnfreak

Hey, just ran my car last night. Well, i guess im doing something right, it is damn fast. Whether the numbers on my Integy wind up being different from CE i dont know. But i do know, most couldn't hold me last night.

We'll see when the season starts, butif it looks like it did last night, i will be hard to catch again this year......

FreAk


----------



## T-Specracer753

i charge mine at 6amps and discharge at 10amps


----------



## T-Specracer753

i have never lost except when i did not have a battery charged


----------



## hill jack

can anyone tell me where I can find any six cell packs?


----------



## gene465

I own a pair that I use in our T-Spec racing. I have ran the car for six months and have used two different chargers one only went up to 5 amps. I have a Nimble motor sport dual digital charger that I use now, and it can charge up to two batteries at 6 amps. (which is great if my son is racing Spec too!)I have noticed a difference in punch using the 6 amp charge method and discharge at 25 amps. Seems to work as I have one of the fastest T-Specs at my track :thumbsup: We are currently in the process of a 6 month point series and pretty much everyone charges at the same rate with a few exceptions that do not have a charger that will charge that high.


----------



## wayneny

Hill Jack, give Marshall's Hilltop Hobbies a call at 570-729-7458. They have plenty of spec packs in stock. The day you call they will be shipped that afternoon. They are in Honesdale,PA. They also have them at a great price............WAYNE


----------



## john norman

i have spec packs for sale 16.50 a pack NEW IN BAG also spec motors and replacement arms also dyno tuned spec motors call and ask for john @SPEEDWAY MOTORSPORTS 404-245-3450


----------



## Raceman

I have some 4 cell packs, can charge and discharge them with an Intellipeak but am afraid that 10A discharge option wouldn't be enough.

Besides using a second charger/discharger or light bulbs, is there any convenient solution/device for 4 cells, wether for racing or bashing around? Have not much time to build anything especially if other guys would join me. 

Stephane Courchesne


----------

